

Companies that are using Clojure - kungfudoi
http://leonid.shevtsov.me/en/companies-that-are-using-clojure

======
zubairq
NemCV uses CLojure:

[http://www.zubairquraishi.com/zubairquraishi/case-
study.html](http://www.zubairquraishi.com/zubairquraishi/case-study.html)

